# Newbie needs help



## agstar (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm very new to the htpc world - so please help and pardon any dumb questions. I have a hp 3330f (a media center pc) that I have successfully hooked up to a Pioneer plasma - HDMI to HDMI. I set the screen resolution on the computer to 1024x768 to match the TV's native resolution. I realize that although I have increased the DPI settings to 120DPI, windows texts and internet browsing using the TV as a monitor are not very comfortable to read on the plasma. My questions are:

a) Should I just assume that when PCs are hooked up to TVs, the main purpose should be to watch videos - so I should really not try to address these text issues that I have; instead should I get another monitor for the PC to use for web browsing / windows desktop related work?

b) My pc has a combo blu-ray/hddvd drive and a host of other features - how do I ensure I'm using the full potential? What other settings should I be making - at least where should I start?

As I said, I'm completely new to all this - so any pointers / help is much appreciated.

Thank you so much
agstar


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My girlfriend's PC is hooked up to my HDTV and is set for 1920x1080 resolution. Even with that she manages to do her homework and read from the TV screen. We use the 360 to streat videos.

I hear the PCs are excellent at handling DVD upconversion, but a good CPU and a good GPU are necessary for quality Blu-Ray and HD DVD playback.


----------



## agstar (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply. I have my plasma wallmounted (over the fireplace) and a good 7 ft away from the couch - that makes it harder to do any focussed reading! I'll try anyway.

I have one question though - how do I know if I'm getting the best output in terms of video quality? Should I just run a high quality dvd and calibrate the resolutions and such as I go?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

See if you have any DVDs with the THX Optimizer. Most Disney/Pixar films have it and all of the Star Wars films do.

It's also a good idea to have the TV lower as the viewing angle is off when it's mounted that high. It may look cool but it's rubbish for practical use.


----------



## Vab10 (Mar 13, 2008)

If the text is too small then try playing around with the resolution of the PC a bit. If it just is blurry or what not that look at how you have it angled when it is mounted.


----------

